# Can I sand down sharp edges on aquarium housing?



## ravensgate (Feb 3, 2012)

My male betta has a Spongebob house that he adores. The problem is on the inside of the openings the edges are rough and sort of sharp. Can I sand those down? I'm just concerned as soon as I start sanding some sort of protective coating might come off and the house might become toxic. I honestly don't know what it's made out of, it's this one

Squidward Island Home Aquarium Ornament - PetSupplies.com


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

ravensgate said:


> My male betta has a Spongebob house that he adores. The problem is on the inside of the openings the edges are rough and sort of sharp. Can I sand those down? I'm just concerned as soon as I start sanding some sort of protective coating might come off and the house might become toxic. I honestly don't know what it's made out of, it's this one
> 
> Squidward Island Home Aquarium Ornament - PetSupplies.com


oh i have the pineapple. i think they are made out out of a resin so i suppose you can try to sand them.

yep they are

"
*Product Features*

Size: *6.5" Easter Island Home®*


Bring the undersea world of SpongeBob® home and into your child's aquarium.
Enjoy the magical world of Bikini Bottom® while teaching your child about pets.
Officially licensed Nickelodeon® SpongeBob® ornaments. Collect 'em all!
Made of a durable resin that's safe for children & pets.
Continue to add our other great SpongeBob® aquarium ornaments & items."


----------



## ravensgate (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh good, I figured it was either resin or molded PVC. I was just hoping there wasn't a coating on it protecting the fish from some toxic junk. I have the pineapple as well but it's a bit too small for my gang so I'm saving that for my shrimp tank I'll be doing in a few weeks. Thank you for the response!


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

That's funny! I have the same house and was thinking the same thing. I would go for it, those edges are kinda rough!

- MadameDesu


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

MadameDesu said:


> That's funny! I have the same house and was thinking the same thing. I would go for it, those edges are kinda rough!
> 
> - MadameDesu


yeah the spongebob pineapple isnt really something i'd like to swim through, but my fish have not hurt themselves on it.


----------



## ravensgate (Feb 3, 2012)

Well the sharpest edges just chipped off with little issue. I wet sanded the rest and rinsed it real well. Softened up the edges nicely so hopefully all is well now


----------

